# Czech Hedgehog Barrier



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Czech Hedgehogs are a military defensive barrier that are easy to replicate using 2x4's and one wood screw. Yeah! Use them plopped outside the haunt to add a fast military look or for the base of an elaborate display. Below, they are in a minefield/queue line:
















Here's a quick video showing just how simple they are to make: 


[video=youtube;GbVbUIMJqVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbVbUIMJqVY[/video]




*Items Needed:*
Three 4' lengths of 2x4's
One 1 1/2" wood screw
Monster mud colors _(see Grime up props tutorial)_
Gloss acrylic varnish

*Tools Needed:*
Saw
Hammer
Chisel
Drill
Small paint roller
Paint brush














*Build Hedgehogs:* Take two of the boards and cut notches at the 2' mark - 1 3/4" deep and 1 5/8" wide. To do this, cut channels using your saw and then chip out using the chisel and hammer. I'm sure there's an easier way to do this so please comment with the better way. A woodworker I am not 

Place the third board crosswise against one of the notched boards. Position it just to the side of the notch. Screw in a 1 1/2" wood screw to join them together. 



















*Assemble:* Slide the notched board over the other notched board and set on the ground. It's as easy as that. To disassemble, pull off the last board, loosen the screw and fold down. They stack great.



















*Grime:* Czech Hedgehogs were made of iron. Give it that aged iron look by following the 'griming' technique shown in my previous tutorial _(detailed)_ here at the forum: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/...-tutorial.html

Or video version _(not so detailed):_



[video=youtube;MSiWHg0xng4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSiWHg0xng4[/video]
















Here's what they'll look like after it's done being grimed up. It's an army of them. 



















I used mine in a minefield/queue line. It has black 2" PVC pipes and fake barbed wire strewn across to make them more into fencing. On the ground there is broken brick and fake broken glass pieces. There's bits of cheesecloth and jute netting thrown around _(especially in the center)_. Pallets that were cut in half are piled up on one side. Accents: skulls, bones, chains, ropes, bullet belts and ammo cans. Finally, burlap sandbags from the military surplus store 'grimed' up and filled with packing material.



_Thanks for checking out my tutorial._


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Very clever solution for crowd control. It looks good. Your'e good at tutorials too.!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks  We made the queue line this year because of a problem last year. Hubby worked the door and he was telling me that the kids get a little pushy at the entrance and he felt bad for the shyer ones. This was a way to have them automatically funnel up to the door.


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow...neat idea and simple too. I like simple


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

That's a really original idea for a queue line Terra, It look's awesome too! I really enjoy your tutorial's there so simple and interesting 
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Then there's That Challenge-d Mentallity..*

Usually seen as expresed by drunken people. You build an impervious looking barrier of some kind and the drunk sees it as a direct challenge to THEM, "Oh, yah!? I can get across that, Watch me!"
..and what follows might be seen as Your fault..because you built it!
"Life" is never always right nor fair.
Over these last 23 years runnning my haunt I have seen drunks do incredibly odd , unexpected and stupid things including scaling up the outside of my tall two-story house using the downspout, right infront of some Deputys!
When it comes to human beings,you will never will have seen nor heard it ALL!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Terra, 

Those Hedge Hogs look fantastic! Your "Griming' technique" is way cool....... I love your military style set up....!


----------



## Kajool (Dec 13, 2010)

Its informative


----------

